# 8V head



## Rabbit GTI20 (Jan 12, 2012)

Greetings, I have for head 8V, Port and polished by LG Engineering in Florida, valves, 42mm, 35 mm in stainless steel 7mm stern, retainer in titanium, flow bench chart, cc in the combustion chamber, Cam 225x550 Piper cam, lobe center 102. 176 WHP on the last dyno test. Price $1,250.00 obo. Only 6 month user. The head is in Puerto Rico, the buyer pays the delivery cost. :screwy:


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

should probley mention if its hyro or mech


----------



## Rabbit GTI20 (Jan 12, 2012)

canucker said:


> should probley mention if its hyro or mech


 Mech valves


----------

